# [SOLVED] Local Area Connection 3 &quot;Limited or no connectivity&quot;



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi! 

I've been having problems lately with my network connections. My Wireless Network Connection seems to be working just fine, but my Local Area Connection isn't. 

When I try to use the Repair option, it stops at renewing my IP address. If I run ipconfig, it shows no address:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:
IP Address ...........................: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask.........................: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway ...................: 

I'll be glad to provide information that helps solve this problem.

Hope someone could help me on this one!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Hi, 

Please check if the firewall is turned on, if it is so turn off the firewall and then check the status.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Are you sure the ethernet cable is not damaged, or do you have another cable? Can another machine use the ethernet source without issues?, what is it a DSL/Cable router? 

If all that doesn't find the problem then:
In networking connections right click "local area connection3" > properties > highlight TCP\IPv4 > click properties. Make sure "obtain Ip automatically" is enabled--- same for DNS "obtain automatic" click ok apply ok ---POST BACK AND TELL


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

With the pc connected to the router, Let's try this:

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Hi!

danraj0007: 

I turned off the firewall and it didn't connect. It just stayed in the "Acquiring network address" part.

Tony_2007: 

I checked the properties of the Local Area Connection and they were both in "obtain automatically". I have no extra ethernet or PC available right now, as soon as I can verify that i'll post back.

Old_Rich

Here is what I got with the command IPCONFIG /ALL:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-8F9D1F25AD>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILIA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Cisco PC4800 DS Wireless PCI LAN Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-96-31-56-6B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 19, 2011 11:50:47
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 20, 2011 11:50:47
AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

This:


> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254


indicates you have logged onto the router and receiv ed an IP address. Look in IE Tools> Internet Options > Connections > LLAB settings to be sure it is not set to use a proxy


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Right now I can connect to the internet using the Wireless Network Connection. 

Apparently it is not set to use a proxy because all of the boxes in Local Area Network (LAN) Settings were unchecked.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

OK . . PLease do another ipconfig /all with the pc connected to the router via ethernet cable


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Last "IPConfig /ALL" I posted was with the PC connected to the router via ethernet cable, but here is it again with the Wireless Network Connection disabled:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-8F9D1F25AD>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILIA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

I have seen this problem before
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

but have never seen a solution. The mac address is never all F's

I would suggest going into device manager and deleting this nic and reboot so its reloaded.
You can try going into the nics properties and locally administered address and put in a mac address like 01-40-96-31-56-6B to see if that will address the f's.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Hi,

This usually happens when there is a conflict in the TCP/IP with respect to the ip addresses. 

I suggest you to once manually try to reset the ip settings following below steps. 

1. Hold windows key and press letter R from keyboard.
2. Now in the command prompt window type iprelease and hit enter key.
3. Then type iprenew and hit enter key. 
4. Once after it is done, restart the system and check if you are now free from limited error message or not with being able to connnect to internet. 

Incase if it does not work out then download the winsock.exe utility from below link which is an automatic fix with respect to internet pertaining to TCP/IP stack. 

[url]http://www.pchell.com/winsockxpfix/[/URL]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

I think that network adaptor has failed . . can you install a new one?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Though a ip conflict does result in a ip address and subnet mask of all zeros it does not change the mac address to all F's

All F's is not a legit physical address so a switch should not be able to address it.

There is also no report of an ip conflict which is pretty much in your face when it happens on both machines.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Hi, 

Reinstalling the network drivers from device manager may not work out however you can try it and check .

FYI.. 

A MAC address of all F's is a broadcast address, somewhat like 255.255.255.255 for IP traffic.

DHCP Clients send to this address to begin the processing of obtaining a DHCP lease.

I recommend you to reset the TCP/IP settings. with steps that I provided.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Sorry danraj0007 but I believe you are confusing ip addressing with mac/physical addressing.

Here is an example of how dhcp communicates
DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) Basics

You will note the client identifier is never all f's
There is no such thing as a broadcast mac address that I have ever heard of.


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

I've already tried unintalling and installing the NICand putting manually an addressbut got no result.

I also release and renewed the ip address, and running winosck xp fix and got nothing.

I guess my only hope is to get a new network adapter.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Dont give up yet.

Hopefully you set the ip address back to 'obtain an ip address automatically' BEFORE you tried the release/renew. Otherwise release/renew would fail.

If you go into the nics configure/advanced do you have "locally admisistered address" ?

Have you tried a different cable and different port on the router?
When you connect the cable at both ends do the lights for each port light up as they should?

according to this
Broadcom.com - Ethernet NIC FAQs
you have a locally administered address entry.

enter this mac address into the available field
01-40-96-31-56-6B
its the same as your wireless except I changed the 0 to a 1 to make it unique. Make this change and then post another ipconfig /all so we can see the change.

Can you connect now?


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

The "obtain address automatically" option was selected when I did the release / renew.

The lights at each end do light up.

My PC does have "locally administered address" and I changed the address as you said to 01-40-96-31-56-6B, and here is the ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-8F9D1F25AD>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILIA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255


When I plugged the same cable I'm using to another computer I got a message that said "Bad Pool Caller". I hope this means that the cable is malfunctioning.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Looks like you need to enter 01-40-96-31-56-6B as 01409631566B since it apparently didn't take. You still have all F's

Bad cable makes all the difference!  Try a new one.


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

I did enter the address as "01409631566B" without any spaces or dashes in the "local administered address".

It's not the ethernet cable. I'm using a brand new ethernet cable and still no response.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Have you tried a new Network card?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

I am with Old Rich on this one. If you can't edit the mac address something is wrong with the card.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Hi,

Please ping 127.0.0.1 the loop back address and provide me the results to check if the TCP/IP stack are configured properly or not. 

Open command prompt and enter the 127.0.0.1 and hit enter key and provide me the results.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:
IP Address ...........................: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask.........................: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway ...................: 

There is no loopback to ping danraj0007
Card can't get a ip address
Card has all F's for mac which is not correct
Mac address can't be edited when the card has that feature.

Just saying....


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

With a card having that address FF which is a broadcast address, DHCP won't work. IF it did it assign every devince on the subnet the same IP. If you assign an IP when the router does an ARP request who has 192.168.0.* I have it FF:FF...etc. It would blow the routers mind! I have heard of this once, but i cant remember how it came to be. It won't work as stated above. Get a new card.


----------



## diegoram (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Hi everyone... 

I got a new network adapter, installed it, and it worked out perfectly fine. I guess that was the problem after all.

Thanks to everyone for your help. It's very much appreciated!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Local Area Connection 3 "Limited or no connectivity"*

Great . . Thanks for posting back with the solution . .


----------

